

Compensation of 30 Private-College Presidents Topped $1M in 2008 - gatsby
http://chronicle.com/article/Compensation-of-30/125371/

======
yequalsx
For profit colleges have been very bad for the country. Their students have a
low probability of paying off their students loans. Almost all of their
revenue comes from federally backed student loans. Their faculty have no
independence and get fired if too many students don't pass. They are a scam
preying on unsuspecting people. The sooner they get shut down the better.

